# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Xem dương vật tự thụt thì như thế nào

## storeviettel

Đặt hàng online - Giao hàng tận nơi - lợi ích - không nguy hiểm - lịch thiệp




Tên sản phẩm: https://www.yashop16.com/duong-vat-gia/tu-dong-rung-thut-dvg ngoáy quay bi cực điểm
Mã sản phẩm: DC50A
Hãng sản xuất: EasyLove
Xuất xứ: Nhật bản

Giá sản phẩm: 2,750,000 VNĐ
Đặt mua: sản phẩm
hoặc liên tưởng mua hàng trực tiếp:

tương trợ online:

thông báo chi tiết:

Tính năng: Thủ dâm, kích thích điểm G, giải tỏa sinh lý hữu hiệu

Chức năng: Rung, thụt, ngoáy tự động

Đối tượng sử dụng: nữ

Pin: sạc pin

Chất liệu: Vỏ ABS, dương vật giả bằng silicone mềm quý phái

Mùi: không mùi

Đảm bảo: không tác dụng phụ, không gây kích ứng cho da, đảm bảo không nguy hiểm sức khỏe

Kiểm nghiệm: vì CE- EU Châu Âu, ROHS

màu sắc: Vỏ máy màu hồng, dương vật giả màu da

Kích thước: Chiều dài dương vật tự dưng thụt: 13cm- Thụt lên thêm 4cm

Hãng sản xuất: EASYLOVE

Xuất xứ: Nhật Bản



Dương vật giả tự động rung thụt quay ngoáy thuộc dòng máy thủ dâm cao cấp cho nữ hiện đại với đủ đầy tính năng hấp dẫn và thu hút của một người nam giới trưởng thành. với làm theo mẫu thiết kế dương vật giả tựa như thật, chất liệu silicon mềm mỏng tạo hứng thú thong thả, yêu thích và gia tăng lên khoái cảm nhiều hơn cho chị em khi dương vật giả đụng chạm "cô bé" tựa như được đụng chạm "cậu nhỏ"của chàng. điều kỳ thú hơn dương vật giả được thiết kế tự động có thể thụt ra vào tựa như khi chàng quan hệ mà chị em không phải thao tác qua bất cứ một nhịp nào vẫn có thể cảm giác độ chân thật gần gũi như khi quan hệ với chàng.

ngoài ra anh chàng dương vật tự động này còn có thể gắn tường xoay được các góc như khi các chàng tạo tư thế quan hệ cho các nàng.Vì thế chị em một mình nhưng vẫn có thể hưởng thụ được các phong độ như ngồi, nằm, quỳ hay đứng... Chế độ rung thụt lên xuống lên tới 4cm quá đã cho chị em khi đang khát vọng một cảm nhận thật 100%. Hơn thế chế độ thụt thôi vẫn thiếu vừa lòng, anh chàng này còn hài hòa thêm chế độ quay ngoáy 360 độ khiến cho "cô bé" bắt buộc phải khóc thét bởi quá sung sướng, quá hạnh phúc.

Chị em có thể mường tượng một anh chàng dương vật giả sừng sững, đứng sừng sững và chỉ đợi khi chị em giục là anh chàng có thể chạy hết công suất để phục tùng mà bất cần phải hỏi lại bất cứ câu gì. với đủ tư thế, đủ mọi tần số khiến chị em chết mê mệt và thưởng thức cảm giác khoái cảm lên đỉnh trong từng cung bậc cảm nhận dồn dập. Chị em cũng có thể sửa đổi mọi chế độ cũng như cường độ, từ nhẹ nhàng cho tới thỏa sức tự tin để chăm sóc chế độ "yêu" ăn khớp cho từng chị em để xử lý nhu cầu sinh lý một cách thảo đáng nhất.


BACONSOI.COM.VN - "YÊU" LÀ THÍCH, DÙNG LÀ MÊ!!!
nghênh tiếp bạn tới với shop NGƯỜI to BA CON SÓI|
sản phẩm yêu thích
account
GIỚI THIỆU




shop NGƯỜI lớn
TITAN GEL NGACHÍNH HÃNGSTUD 100 chính HÃNGHOTGEL KÍCH THÍCH điểm GLUXURYTHUỐC XỊT PROMESCENTHOT



Home
cửa hiệu
ĐỒ CHƠI dục tình, Dương Vật Giả
Dương vật giả tự thụt sạc điện, chống thấm nước massage kích thích điểm G đàn bà

duong vat gia tu thut sac dien
Dương vật giả tự thụt sạc điện, không thấm nước mát-xa kích thích điểm G phụ nữ
3.500.000 ₫

Dương vật giả tự thụt cầm tay chống nước hoàn toàn với năng lực tự động thò thụt chạm điểm tới G sâu nhất nội bộ khiến nàng không cưỡng lại được sự sung sướng mãn nguyện


thêm vào giỏ
cập nhật mục yêu thích
Xem thêm các bài viết khác về dương vật giả: https://www.yashop16.com/duong-vat-gia/

Mã: DVK66
diễn đạt
hướng dẫn Đặt Hàng
đánh giá (0)
Dương vật giả tự thụt mang lại cảm nhận chân thật như bạn đang quan hệ cùng với anh ấy, thao tác thụ ra thụt vào khôn cùng khuây thỏa.

thông báo thành phẩm
Tính năng: Massge điểm G, kích thích âm vật, tự sướng cho nữ, giải quyết hiệu quả sinh lý.
Chất liệu: Silicon y tế đảm bảo sức khỏe người dùng, được kiểm chứng của bộ y tế.
Đặc điểm: Dương vật rung thụt
Chức năng: có 5 chế độ rung thụt tự động siêu kích thích
Độ dài sextoy: 25cm
Độ dài sử dụng: 10cm - 15cm
Tổng đường kính: 3cm - 3.2cm
kích cỡ thụt ra vào của cậu bé: 5cm
nguồn chăm sóc điện cắm trực tiếp: 110V- 220V
chống thấm nước: một trăm phần trăm không thấm nước
Trọng lượng: 350g
màu của sản phẩm: Đen hồng
Xuất xứ: Anh

Mã SP: DVK66

biểu lộ sản phẩm
"Siêu phẩm phòng the" được chị em truy lùng nhiều nhất hiện nay đó là Dương vật giả tự thụt với những tính năng rung giật cực mạnh mà khó có quý ông nào địch lại sẽ thỏa nguyện mọi nỗi thèm khát của chị em trong chuyện chăn gối. nếu chị em đang đơn chiếc, chị em hồi xuân khát ái tình hay những cô vợ xấu số có ông chồng yếu sinh lý, Dương vật giả tự thụt chính là cứu cánh cho đời sống dục tình, hôn nhân của bạn.

dương vật giả tự thụt

thành phẩm tới từ Anh Quốc được nhập cảng và phân phối bởi shop bán đồ chơi người lớn , làm từ chất liệu nhựa ABS và silicon sang trọng, chắc khỏe, tính năng rung lắc vượt trội, có thể thụt ra thụt vào khuấy đảo bên trong âm đạo y chang như động tác "rao vào" của chàng ngày càng làm cho mỗi chị em lên đỉnh sung sướng khi thủ dâm.

Bề mặt trơn tru bóng, nhẵn lỳ tạo nên cảm thụ dễ chịu, dễ chịu khi ứng dụng, vùng kín được chăm sóc công phu, chớ hề gặp đau thương nào dù chị em có dùng hơi dạn dĩ.

dương vật giả tự thụt

Tùy theo sở thích, chị em có thể cọn lựa 1 trong 2 kích thước 10cm x 3cm hoặc 15cm x 3.5cm để vừa lòng nhu cầu của bản thân một cách trọn vẹn nhất.

chỉ bảo áp dụng
Trước và sau khi dùng nên vệ sinh sạch thành phẩm thật sạch sẽ bằng cồn y tế và nước sạch, hoặc có thể dùng nước muối pha loãng và nước sạch.
Gel bôi trót lọt sẽ giúp cuộc "mây mưa" không khó hơn.
Sạc đầy pin để không tạm dừng khi ứng dụng.
phát động bằng nút ON/OFF, điều chỉnh chế độ rung và tận hưởng những khoái cảm mà sản phẩm mang lại.
thỏa mãn rồi tháo dương vật ra, túa pin, rửa sạch.
Tránh để mạch điện tiếp xúc với nước.
bảo quản nơi khô thoáng, sạch sẽ, tránh ánh nắng, hóa chất, nhiệt độ cao, bụi bẩn.
không dùng chung với bất kỳ ai.
không dùng sản phẩm khi vùng kín đang bị thương đau.
nguồn: https://www.yashop16.com/

----------

